# ModBus Visualisierung auf Windows PC



## Tino91 (14 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Software, die Modbus Datenpunkte einer Modbus-Slave-DDC abfragen und beschreiben kann.
Diese Daten möchte ich dann grafisch einbinden.
Gibt es eine Software die dies kann? Sollte nicht zu umständlich sein (groß programmieren kann ich nicht). Habe schon mit dem Beijer Electronics Visualisierungstool "Information Designer" gearbeitet.
Den fand ich einfach und sehr gut gestaltet.
Nun möchte ich aber einer "kleine Leitzentrale" auf einem Windows PC zum laufen bekommen.
Viele Grüße
Tino91


----------



## Wu Fu (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo Tino,
Schau dir mal das hier an http://www.integraxor.com/
Ist bis zu 128 Variablen anscheinend kostenlos.
Habs davon mal gelesen aber selbst noch nicht getestet.
Welche DDC setzt du den ein?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tino91 (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo Daniel,
danke für deine Antwort. Die Seite schau ich mir gleichmal an. 

Viele Grüße
Tino


----------



## Wu Fu (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo Tino,
muss zugeben WISAG ist mir kein Begriff.
Wäre schön, wenn ich dir geholfen habe.
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal Rückmeldung geben, wenn die Anlage läuft.
Hatte noch keinen Anwendungsfall dafür, denke aber die Software ist interessant.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------

